# Those Savage 99's



## Coonhunter23 (Aug 17, 2011)

You know you always hear of Savage 99 lever actions shooting Sub MOA groups? Well now I'm a believer! My father always complained how he always wanted one so since i fequented the local gun shows I stumbled onto one. A .243 model C. Lemme tell you what, he was happier than a pig in muck. Well we went up to the range to figure out how it was shooting, and he shot two 1/4 in. 3 shot groups. That old man is going blind and now he's back to outshooting me.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

My sister had a 99C in 308. as accrite as about ANY bolt gun I'veseen.

 Al


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

certified tack driver


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

My brother has a model 99 EG in .300 Savage and it is a 300 yard deer gun. What a beauty with a Redfield wideview scope.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I had a 99e in 243. While it was a good deer rifle I would not say it was a tack driver not like other savage rifles I had come across.

Chuck Norris plays racquetball with a waffle iron and a bowling ball.


----------

